# AMD Radeon HD 7870 Sapphire - Black screen after booting



## bynor (Nov 23, 2015)

Good day,

Yesterday evening while playing my PC froze which forced me to forcefully shut it down.
This morning when i tried to boot, after the boot sequence my PC would just fall in a black screen.
The PC does boot in safe mode, and if i disable/uninstall the GPU drivers it boots in normal mode also. The GPU fans seems to work. 

I've tried multiple solutions :
- System Repair and System Restore.
- Reinstalling different driver versions - both new and old. (completely uninstalling them using both AMDCleanUpUtility and DDU) 
- MemChecks/CCleaner.
- Disconnecting everything and reconnecting.

Nothing seems to work... at this point i'm affraid it's a hardware issue.

I have a :

OS : Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit 
Manufacturer: Hewlett-Packard
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU750 @ 2.67GHz (4 CPUs)
Memory: 8192MB RAM
Display: AMD Radeon HD 7870 sapphire


On a side note:
Different versions of the drivers gave me different results. Older versions of the GPU drivers successfully booted the PC, but caused massive screen tearing and would crash a 30 secs or so after windows starts (sometimes with blue screen or times just went to black screen). While newer versions would not start at all, just stop at the blank screen.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 23, 2015)

have you removed ALL amd drivers? like any remnants of older ones? maybe AMD driver removal tool? 
can You try the GPU in another PC by chance?
Or can You try another GPU in the PC in question?


----------



## bynor (Nov 23, 2015)

I have - Uninstall with both  AMDCleanUpUtility and DDU -- and clean registries with CCleaner. 
At the moment i cannot use another PC--- Tomorrow will be able to. 
I do have another GPU to try. --- will post results


----------



## bynor (Nov 23, 2015)

I have tried a different GPU and it works no problem, it's an AMD also and uses same drivers... (AMD HD 6450)


----------



## Ivanx (Nov 25, 2015)

i dont think it is a coincidence.. i have the exact same GPU.. i literally did the same thing you did

"On a side note:
Different versions of the drivers gave me different results. Older versions of the GPU drivers successfully booted the PC, but caused massive screen tearing and would crash a 30 secs or so after windows starts (sometimes with blue screen or times just went to black screen). While newer versions would not start at all, just stop at the blank screen."

same result for me...


----------



## YellowFlash (Nov 26, 2015)

I have the EXACT SAME problem. I have Sapphire 7870 OC GPU. Played FIFA, then suddenly out of nowhere my display was full with vertical lines, then my PC crashed. I tried everything, new drivers, even the newest Crimson one; installed Win 10 instead of Win 7 reinstall, but I still got a blackscreen on normal boot after the Windows logo comes in. I can't even log in because my keyboard goes off (NumLuck led light isn't on.) When I boot with Safe Mode, and uninstall every drive related to the GPU, my system works fine on a normal boot. Dunno if my GPU can be saved somehow. I will probably buy a new card, if nothing will change. =/


----------



## Finners (Nov 26, 2015)

Also had this exact problem yesterday and it was my first cold boot since installing the crimson drivers. Uninstalled them and re-install the last CCC drivers I had and its running fine again.


----------



## Ivanx (Nov 26, 2015)

Finners said:


> Also had this exact problem yesterday and it was my first cold boot since installing the crimson drivers. Uninstalled them and re-install the last CCC drivers I had and its running fine again.



Do you have a link that i can DL and install? been trying all kinds of versions and is still screwing up


----------



## Finners (Nov 26, 2015)

Ivanx said:


> Do you have a link that i can DL and install? been trying all kinds of versions and is still screwing up



Cant seem to find the on AMD site but they are on guru3d

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/amd-catalyst-15-11-beta-driver-download.html

This is what I did,. I did this because I installed Crimson and used DDU to uninstall but it didn't get rid of the new AMD settings because it must need an update for crimson. If you didn't install crimson just ignore it. Remove any overclock you have set in Overdrive or afterburner etc to. 

1.Uninstall what ever drivers you have through AMD install manager
2.Re-install Crimson 
3.Uninstall through AMD install manager (only way I could get rid of "AMD settings")
4. Installed the Drivers I linked above. 
5. Uninstall them with latest version of DDU (Hopefully to clear all the rubbish left over from the process above!)
6. Finally re-install the drivers above again.


----------



## Ivanx (Nov 26, 2015)

Finners said:


> Cant seem to find the on AMD site but they are on guru3d
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/amd-catalyst-15-11-beta-driver-download.html
> 
> ...



Perfect will do this when i get home  tonight, hopefully i dont get any other issues


----------



## Ivanx (Nov 27, 2015)

Finners said:


> Cant seem to find the on AMD site but they are on guru3d
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/amd-catalyst-15-11-beta-driver-download.html
> 
> ...




It doesn't seem to work, there are 4 sections on the screen horizontal lines showing and then black screen. 

Any chance you can upload your CCC driver?


----------



## Finners (Nov 27, 2015)

Can do that later on for you (on mobile atm) but they are identical to those I linked to. 

Sounding more and more like a hardware issue for you


----------



## saivet (Nov 28, 2015)

I have the exact same problem since tuesday, my screen crashed while i was playing. When i tried to reboot i got a black screen after the windows charging screen.

I tried multiple things : 

- At first I checked if the problem came from my HDD, but it appears no because it works perfectly in safe mode and everything says that the DD is correct

So I found this come from the graphic card and i tried several things : 

- Hard reset of the computer, reinstalling everything, the problem is still here
- Downloading older drivers (even from last year) the problem is still here
- checking my card on a different computer and it still don't work (but other graphic card with crimson drivers work on my computer)
-  i tried your solution Finners but still it doesn't work

What i can say right now : 

My works when no drivers are installed, right now im using my computer with the graphic card but i just deleted all drivers from AMD and now it's like a new one (without any drivers and it's written "basic microsoft card" when i check on the panel.

It works but it has drivers from 2006 and of course i cannot play any games with those drivers.

Problem is : if i try to install any driver it will crash when i boot.

If anyone has any solution to this problem, I just hope it's not a hardware issue  Anyway my next card will be Nvidia.

Cu!


----------



## YellowFlash (Nov 28, 2015)

saivet said:


> I have the exact same problem since tuesday, my screen crashed while i was playing. When i tried to reboot i got a black screen after the windows charging screen.
> 
> I tried multiple things :
> 
> ...



Exactly!

100% same thing here. I deleted every softver related to the GPU, so im using my PC with the "naked" card basically. It works fine that way.
But I will buy a new card very soon. Probably GTX 960/970.


----------



## saivet (Nov 28, 2015)

Same here  but Im posting on AMD website also I'll wait to see what they say about that. If it's a software issue for our card model maybe they will patch this


----------



## Ivanx (Nov 28, 2015)

saivet said:


> Same here  but Im posting on AMD website also I'll wait to see what they say about that. If it's a software issue for our card model maybe they will patch this


I just hope whatever update didn't fry our hardware.... 

I'm giving it one more day and I'm upgrading. It is 3 years old..


----------



## YellowFlash (Nov 28, 2015)

Ivanx said:


> I just hope whatever update didn't fry our hardware....
> 
> I'm giving it one more day and I'm upgrading. It is 3 years old..



Cyber Monday is inc. I'm gonna wait for that.


----------



## SonicZap (Nov 29, 2015)

Apparently the Crimson drivers might have a bug in them that kills cards. https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/3ulemo/the_new_drivers_bug_where_the_fans_dont_work/


----------



## saivet (Nov 29, 2015)

I think it's more difficult than that, because we can use the card atm, just without any drivers. But I think if the card was burnt (personnaly I never installed crimson but my card crashed the day they got released) we could'nt use it.

Anyway I'm buying some GTX 970, and if they fix the problem I'll sell my AMD =/


----------



## BiggieShady (Nov 29, 2015)

SonicZap said:


> Apparently the Crimson drivers might have a bug in them that kills cards. https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/3ulemo/the_new_drivers_bug_where_the_fans_dont_work/


It seems that if a game doesn't have a profile it defaults to global profile that has erroneously set fan speed to fixed 20% in overdrive settings


> I have found out that the global overdrive settings set fan speeds to 20% instead of auto. So if you tried to play a game that didn't have a specific profile for it, your fan might have been stuck at 20% while playing, hence the burnt gpu.


----------

